# UltraVNC



## peosc (7 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

  ich habe eine Frage zum Remote-Zugriff  auf einen PC über Ultra-VNC:


  Aktuelle Konfiguration:

  Remote-System:


  Router:
  FritzBox 7490, DynDNS ist aktiviert (dyndns.org), VPN ist aktiviert (IPSec).

  PC:
  Win7 mit UltraVNC-Server.

  Die VPN-Verbindung vom lokalen PC (mit Shrew Soft VPN Client) zum Remote-PC wird korrekt aufgebaut. Der Remote-PC lässt sich anpingen.

  Problem: Mit dem UltraVNC-Viewer kann keine Verbindung zum VNC-Server aufgebaut werden.
  Ca. 20s nach dem Verbindungsversuch erscheint die Meldung „Failed to connect to server“.

  Frage:
  Sind am Router des Remote-PC noch zusätzliche Einstellungen erforderlich (z.B. Port-Freigabe 5900)?

  Ich habe bereits den umgekehrten Weg gestetet (UVNC-Server auf eigenem PC, Zugriff von extern  über Shrew Soft VPN Client. Hier geht die VNC-Verbindung ohne Probleme, obwohl der eigene PC auch über eine FritzBox 7490 mit dem Interenet verbunden ist und hier keine zusätzlichen Portfreigaben eingestellt sind.


----------

